# 2014 GMC Sierra - Driving Impressions



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I haven't been on here much lately - been busy - but I figured I'd share this in case anyone is wondering. I've been driving a 2014 crew cab, "long" bed Sierra for the last month and about 4k miles and this thing is SWEET. I was driving a totally loaded 2013 Yukon Denali for the three months and 12.5k miles before this and this truck is quieter, smoother and the new radio is awesome. I won't be plowing with it and I'll probably be giving it back in a few months, but I'm happy for the time being.

Ask away if you have any questions.


Untitled by affekonig2000, on Flickr


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

That a half ton? The Denalia is based on a halfton platform too no? A 3/4 or 1 ton would prob ride different. Grill looks like they designed it off of a Superduty.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The grill is nasty on the 14 GMCs


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Yup, it's a half ton and I'm sure the 3/4 -1 tons will ride different, but they've put some serious time into making this truck quiet. Denali version isn't out yet and neither is the 6.2. The 5.3 in this one feels good and my previous Yukon had the 6.2... I'm not suggesting that this would replace someone's fleet of 3/4 tons, but it's a really, really nice daily driver that feels like it'd tow well.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Truck looks like a ford on the front. From the grille to the fog lights being mounted like that in the bumper. Not sure if i like the squared out wheel wells either. What kind if mileage are you seeing? Hows the power?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm liking the GMC's, we have a couple of the 14 Chevy's here at work - Crew Cab short beds. I think the Chevy's are ugly as sin - a huge front grill and lights made of rectangles that is completely out of proportion with the rest of the trucks lines. The GMC is much better in exterior design, the interiors are nicer than the old ones but I still don't think they are that great either. I guess I was expecting much more from GM for this redesign - I'd still take a 13 Denali dash over the new 14 dash.

Here's one right outside my office, co-worker is using it for the day.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Pops just bought a 14 loaded out Its pretty fancy!

The 4x4 decals on the fenders are ugly as sin but they are easily removed! 
Line X friday, and I've got to get it in for window tint after that.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks are obviously subjective, but I like them. The short bed looks better than the long bed in my opinion and I agree about the Z71/4x4 badges. Power is great - it's a quick truck. I'm seeing around 20mpg on average and have gotten more than 400 miles out of a tank. Granted, I haven't driven the competition's newest offerings and I'm sure they're all good, but I'm putting a lot of seat time in with this one and it's a one sweet truck to drive.


----------

